# Birds Eating Grass Seed



## andalexander (Jan 6, 2020)

Hey Friends! I'm somewhat new to TLF, nonetheless, I am an avid mower. I'm learning so much as I go, however, I don't think I've ever caught a good trick for the best way to keep birds off the turf. I'm rather uncustomary in most things I do, one of which is how I put seed down. Here in GA, we've got clay, and when fresh clay gets a little bit of rain and a little bit of heat, it's the equivalent of trying to grow grass on terra-cotta. That being said, I leveled (tandem axle dump truck load) numerous low spots in my yard. What did I have delivered? Screened topsoil... aka powdered and recycled terra-cotta ingredients. The spots around my yard look like the surface of the moon. Anyway, to get to my actual point; I continue a regimen of mixing bagged topsoil, peat moss, and brute-force elbow grease to loosen the tile-like clay, along with seed. Rake, rinse, repeat.

Sure, the spots are smaller, but I can't seem to keep the dang birds from performing scheduled, daily, highway robberies on my future turf. I've got a Jindo- hunting dog with breed lines from Korea, and she's no lie, good at catching small prey... squirrel, rabbit, and species of the avian class, I've seen her with them all in her jowels. Nevertheless, she expires after a certain unknown amount of attempts. And therein lies the problem. The birdies sit, gathered around the Colosseum, watching her every attempt to try to snatch their bodies from their tricky flightpaths. They laud one another as the reconvene on their respective limbs, waiting only for the energy of the canine to perish.

Then they feast.

Like the beloved art of Sumo, the birds effortlessly eat every single grain. One by one.

Okay. I don't want plastic owls in my yard. I don't want cheap, wasteful trinkets that won't work. I would LOVE to hear some bonafide, tried and proven techniques or tricks that the rest of you have found. I suppose I could rake the seeds in deeper, or just downright bury them! Feel free to poke holes in my process here.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

If you're only doing small spots and not an entire lawn, I've been known to buy a roll of fiberglass window screen and spread it over the seed. Then use landscaping staples to hold down the 4 corners. When the grass sprouts and gets tall enough, just unpin the screen and move it to another area.

This also gets the neighbors wondering about that crazy guy on the corner who staples window screen to his lawn.


----------



## andalexander (Jan 6, 2020)

Yes! That's a wonderful idea! I'd used straw in the past, but there's so much trash in it, and we've had a pretty windy Spring here in GA, so it's hard to keep it in place, even after watering.

Thanks so much, I'm likely going to approach this option.

Andrew


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

In small bare areas, I put down seed first in contact with soil, then I 'sprinkle' cover the seeds with 1/4in soil and press it in with my shoe. Then water until it sprouts.

Soil on top of seeds helps with: 1)More moisture retention leads to less drying out, 2)Hide seed from pests, 3)Helps seeds from washing out in rain.


----------



## zenmower (Jul 22, 2018)

What about using wood shavings?

You can get them at any farm store, used for livestock bedding.
They come in larger and small sizes.


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

Motion activated sprinklers


----------

